# determining age of young found pigeon



## menageriemom (Apr 28, 2007)

Are there pictures posted somewhere that I can compare to Rain? I have no idea how old this bird is other than he/she is young. Well-feathered, yes, but not eating on own and he/she shows very little interest in feeding itself. I offered some seed today and Rain pecked between my fingers but I don't believe she got very much. I also offered water, and Rain drank some but again, not willingly.

Rain has light gray eyes--no clue if that means female, male, or just that he/she is still very young. All feathers are very dark gray--again, is that just because of age or is this bird just going to be a slate gray? Many of the pigeons at work where Rain came from are quite dark, so I am not sure. There are some light ones (white, brown) and some are light gray with bars on their wings...


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Can you post a photo of Rain? I'm sure there are many here who will be able to pinpoint her/his age. The eye color and feather dolor has nothing to do with gender or age. Well - eyes sort of do ... generally (not always) a "matured" pigeon's eye will get an orange ring around it.

If you want, you can check out my albums and see a variety of photos of different aged young birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

menageriemom said:


> Are there pictures posted somewhere that I can compare to Rain?


Here you go:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Day 1 to 31 days of age, just click on the picture to enlarge


----------



## menageriemom (Apr 28, 2007)

THANK YOU! I think he is around 22-23 days of age. So needs to be fed still, right?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

menageriemom said:


> THANK YOU! I think he is around 22-23 days of age. So needs to be fed still, right?


Yes, he will need to be fed. He is nuzzling your fingers looking for food, and probably getting hungry.Parent birds regurgitate seeds to their babies, by placing the babies beak inside theirs.

You can spoon feed him seed and then have him drink, or you can give him baby bird formula, either way he needs to be fed.


----------



## menageriemom (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh, I have been feeding him Kaytee Exact hand-raising formula since I got him last week. He scarfs it down like nobody's business. I just wanted to be sure of his age and when to start weaning him. He thinks I am mom now so I don't think there is any hope of rehabbing and releasing him. I was hoping he was older, but oh well...


----------

